# No Virginia Teaching Consortium Beginning Beekeeping Classes Offered in 12 Counties



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Karla - when I first read the subject line i thought that No meant that the classes would not be happening instead of North. You might want to re-word the post.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

*Northern Virginia Teaching Consortium Beginning Beekeeping Classes in 12 Counties*

cant figure out how to do that at the top


----------

